# The worst has happened :-(



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

After a frantic night trying to get a vet to see Toby and Roxy, we finally got them into a vet at 7:30am this morning.
Both have a strain of Parvo.

Toby is doing ok as he has had all his shots. 
Roxy on the other hand has a fight on her hands. Being 10weeks old her shots had not taken effect yet (it takes 14 days after the shots)

Parvo is ramped in our town at the moment, and i feel like i have failed my pups. 
My partner took them to the vet as it was in the next town and i stayed at home with the kids. The vet (who is a very nice man) has said Toby is sick but he is ok, he gave him a few needles and placed him in a cage.

Roxy he said is the worry. He gave her some needles aswell and when he went to take her temp (up her bottom) there was blood. He said that this afternoon and tomorrow will be the test. 
My partner Jen said if there is no chance of her surviving to put her to sleep as she does not want her to be in pain. The vet said no, he will not put her to sleep as he thinks she will pull through.

We are all waiting for 3pm so we can ring to see how they are.
Please keep them in your thoughts.

Thanks
Nic
xxx


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, that is scary to hear. You did what you could, they both had their shots. It is not your fault that Roxie's had not kicked in. It is very rampart here where I live, too. I am sorry for your pups and pray that they will be home all better soon.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh no! I hope they will be alright! Parvo is a scary thing, my childhood pup got it, but he pulled through, and I kind of feel like your Toby is a fighter. I also know you take good care of your pups so my money's on Roxy too! I'll say a prayer for ya'll.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh no I am so sorry to hear this will be sending prayers and hugs your way and hoping for a good outcome...


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

We just had word that Toby is doing ok. He is drinking and is only off colour. Roxy on the other hand, they have had to put her on a drip. They said to call in he morning to see how they are going. My partner in heartbroken as Roxy is her puppy. We are not religious but we are praying like crazy.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am glad Toby is doing good and I hope little Roxy can pull thru as well.
Parvo can live for months in the feces in the yard and on the bedding or other exposed ares. I would make sure to disinfect everything with a bleach solution which works the best to kill the virus. Hopefully your vet will give you some tips on getting rid of the virus in your home..


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the pups. Parvo is so dangerous and spreads so easily. Thank goodness Toby is showing significant improvement.. I will be sending up healing prayers for both him and little Roxy. Please keep us updated on the situation. It is frightening to know that there is obviously a serious outbreak of the virus in your area.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope they both pull through


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so i was going crazy just sitting at home. We feel like we have to do something but there is nothing we can do except wait. My partner wanted to go and see Roxy but the vet has told her to wait until tomorrow as the pups will get stressed after she leaves.
I was talking to the vet who is a very kind man, and he said that over the past 5 months he has had alot of dogs come in with this condition. He said that this strain of Parvo is not as fast as the Parvo we all know. This strain as he explained it is kind of like a slow release. So the dog has more of a chance, as it can be caught quicker. We just hope and pray Roxy pulls through. Toby is my strong little man and he is a fighter.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you both


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers too, all of you!
Hoping for the best for your pups. xx


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh that's awful. I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything will turn out well for them both. xx

Didn't you put a thread up the other day to say they had both been to the vets and the vet said there was parvo about. Do you think they could have picked it up from there?


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I seriously think they may have got it from there, bbut i guess i will never know. The vet was really harping on and on about it. I really don't know. It is all over our town so dog are getting it everywhere. I remember reading somehing about it in the paper a few weeks ago, The vet where they are now said Roxy is lucky the it is a certain strain of it and she might be able to be saved.




I just feel so helpless.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

goodluck toby and roxy! hope its gonna be a happy ending  poor babies!  i hate air transmitted diseases!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> goodluck toby and roxy! hope its gonna be a happy ending  poor babies!  i hate air transmitted diseases!


Thanks. Tonight we are just all sitting in the loungeroom, watching television and the house seems so empty without Toby and Roxy.

I don't think i will be able to sleep tonight. I am so used to Toby sleeping with me i will feel weird. My partner was walking into the kitchen just before calling out "Roxy Roxy Roxy" then she remembered that Roxy wasn't here.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

We are sending up healing prayers as well. Horrible news. It sounds like they are in good hands though. 

Feel better Toby and Roxy!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

How terrible. I hope they both pull thru. Sending prayers your way x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no so sorry to hear this !!!!  Poor Toby & roxie of course ! Good luck pups recover safely & Quickly please!! Love form all of us here x


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry you all are going through this. It's very scary and the waiting is extremely difficult. You might spend you time disinfecting everything, including the yard, to keep you busy between updates. It'll all need to be done before the kids come home anyway and it's good busy work. If it can be laundered, bleach and the hot cycle. If not, toys and such can be soaked in the sink in a hot water bleach solution before washing....a run through the dishwasher anything that can be. Floors, porch, driveway, etc. soak in bleach water, let stand 15 minutes before rinsing. Don't forget all your shoes, as it is carried that way as well. 

In addition to keeping you busy, it'll help tire you out so you can sleep tonight. Prayers of support coming to you, your partner, and the babes.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh NO! I'm definitely sending healing thoughts your way that BOTH of your pups recover. Poor dears....


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Get well soon Toby & Roxie xxxxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this!! Please keep us updated. We are pulling for you and for your precious babies.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Toby and Roxy. I wish little Roxy a speedy recovery...


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry! I feel for you all! This is a horrid thing, Parvo is horrid, I lost a childhood puppy to it! My mum would not get puppy injected and we lost him!
I have my fingers crossed for you! I do so hope that both pull through!
Bless them! And try to stay strong! I know what it feels like to worry when pickle was sick! 
I am sending prayers and hugs your way! Please let them both be okay!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Nic i thought that Toby was doing better when i spoke to you the other day.. I really really have got everything crossed for both of them!!! Kisses to all of you from us here xxxx


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> I'm so sorry you all are going through this. It's very scary and the waiting is extremely difficult. You might spend you time disinfecting everything, including the yard, to keep you busy between updates. It'll all need to be done before the kids come home anyway and it's good busy work. If it can be laundered, bleach and the hot cycle. If not, toys and such can be soaked in the sink in a hot water bleach solution before washing....a run through the dishwasher anything that can be. Floors, porch, driveway, etc. soak in bleach water, let stand 15 minutes before rinsing. Don't forget all your shoes, as it is carried that way as well.
> 
> In addition to keeping you busy, it'll help tire you out so you can sleep tonight. Prayers of support coming to you, your partner, and the babes.


I have been keeping myself busy busy busy. We just feel so lost. The kids (mainly the older girls who are 11 and 9) are taking it hard. 
I do have a question.............what about the carpets???? Our house is 80% carpet. 


Thanks you so much everybody for your thoughts and prayers. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sookey said:


> I....what about the carpets???? Our house is 80% carpet.


Floor steamer 

Take Care; I hope we will soon hear good news about the pups.


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I am so sorry! Parvo is a horrid horrid virus. I second Jerry's mom with the steam cleaner for the carpets!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Floor steamer
> 
> Take Care; I hope we will soon hear good news about the pups.


Thanks i will call the steam cleaners in the morning. Between vet bills and all the cleaning i think we will be broke but at least we will have our babies back.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have a Dirt Devil Floor Steamer (about $60) that says it can be used on carpeted
surfaces. Test a small area first to be sure it won't cause a problem with your carpet.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Those poor lil babies! :-( They are in my thoughts and prayers hun :-( Keep us updated


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

awww poor Toby and Roxy I can imagaine how stressed out and upset you are.....

my Moms dog had parvo at 12 weeks old and he was able to recover, if you want to pm me I can tell you about his treatment.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so sorry about Toby and Roxy. I hope they get better soon. Have you heard about Parvaid? It is good to keep it on hand for times like this. 

Here's a website if you need more info. They have some great information on how to fight parvo.

http://www.ambertech.com/

http://www.ambertech.com/media/Parvo_Information_Self_Help_Guide.pdf


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

ilovemychiCAMI said:


> awww poor Toby and Roxy I can imagaine how stressed out and upset you are.....
> 
> my Moms dog had parvo at 12 weeks old and he was able to recover, if you want to pm me I can tell you about his treatment.


This gives me hope for Roxy, she is 11 weeks this week. Toby is 5 months old this weekend coming. Toby is so tiny though and because he has been sick he is so skinny. Roxy is a little bigger (being border collie cross koolie), she has lost as much weight yet. There is only another 5hrs and i can ring to see how they are going. I will let everyone know as soon as i find out anything. 

Thanks
Nic
xxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This is very sad. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong for your little ones.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Dunno how I missed this thread but my heart goes out to you and your two babies, hope all goes well.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

sending healing thoughts your way x x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Just seeing this thread. I'm so sorry. I'll be pulling for your pups!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Really sorry to read that they are so ill - I hope they are doing ok.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Nic, We are all praying for the babies over here in our house.. Mousse and Evian say they needs his cousins to feel better soon and they are sending puppy kisses to them!!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I pray they get better soon. So sad :'(


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Hoping and praying that you will soon get some good news from the vets  Stay strong and positive! We are all thinking about you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry to read this!  Bless their dear sweet little hearts. I hope, and will pray that they get better very soon. Hang in there Mom. (((Hugs))) Get well soon, Angels!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Your kind thoughts and prayers must be working. 
I called the vet this morning and they have taken Roxy off the drip. She has had diarrhea but no blood, and a little bit of a perk but the vet said she is fighting hard, and they are going to offer her some water this afternoon to see if she drinks it and can keep it down.

He described Toby as still being "flat". He hasn't perked, but has had some diarrhea but no blood in it. He said the diarrhea could be because they haven't had anything solid since saturday night (it is now tuesday in Australia). 
So from what he has said is both pups are fighting with everything they have got and at this stage it is looking good.

Nic
xxx


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Tha's some good news!! Im still praying with everything that ive got for them!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about all this..hoping they both pull through!!!! Glad to hear they are both fighters!


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

That is great news that Roxy is off of IV fluids!! I really hope that things continue to improve!!! You all will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## lola-james (Apr 19, 2010)

I had a Lab pup and mini foxy with parvo I know how you feel .when my Lab was a baby taken her to get her shots and thats where she got the parvo from an unseen to dog in the waiting room. and the lab gave it to the foxy, the Lab was admitted to the vet for treatment but the foxy, as she was mature we gave her gateraid and keep her well hydrated and she pulled through with flying colours. it is a nasty thing parvo but with the right care your babies will be fine


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I just read your post with the good news that Toby and Roxy are both showing improvement and the vet is encouraged about their recovery...I truly believe in the power of prayer.. I have seen it work so many times! I will continue to lift up both of your babies in healing prayers..I am so very, very happy to hear the wonderful news..Blessings, Deb


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG!  I hope they both pull through safely! you've had some ruff luck with your with your dog pals (hugs)


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

lola-james said:


> I had a Lab pup and mini foxy with parvo I know how you feel .when my Lab was a baby taken her to get her shots and thats where she got the parvo from an unseen to dog in the waiting room. and the lab gave it to the foxy, the Lab was admitted to the vet for treatment but the foxy, as she was mature we gave her gateraid and keep her well hydrated and she pulled through with flying colours. it is a nasty thing parvo but with the right care your babies will be fine


oh yay FINALLY another Aussie.
I just heard back from the vet that Roxy is back on the drip. Sigh........... we will have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll keep them in my prayers


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We're still passing positive thoughts for them both.. really hope they start improving soon xx


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Sarah and Daisy. It really means alot to our family that everyone is sending positive thoughts our way. 

Well both pups have made it through today and my hope is coming back for our babies.

I will update everyone tomorrow after i call in the morning.

Nic
xxx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

omgosh...I am so sorry Nic. I really thought toby was being silly and ate grass because he is a curious little monkey. Hope things turn the corner soon for them.

Bleach everything..it will help. Get ready for the home coming.


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Gosh~ be strong, they'll need your support and care. They'll be in my prayers


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

our thoughts are with you, really hope they pull through and are back with you soon


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I' so sorry. Bella and I send hugs to your fur babies for a speedy recovery. We hope they'll pull through and will get well soon.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers are with you and your babies!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone..............

Toby passed away last night.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am SO SO Sorry! :-( You must be so heart broken :-( My heart goes out to you and your family right now


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH No!!!!!! I am sooooooo sorry, (((((HUGS))))) to you all, this is heartbreaking.....R.I.P little Toby


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh No!!!!! I'm so sorry. Words can't do much, I know, but hugs and comfort from Tennessee, US. You did everything you could and gave him so much love. Try to remember the good times to help you through.


----------



## paulaboub (Apr 16, 2010)

RIP little Toby


----------



## lola-james (Apr 19, 2010)

*Rip*

Oh No ,
so sad to here your news makes me want to cry .my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry, I can't imagine what your going through. ((HUGS))

Lynda and Rocky xx


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

OH I am so so so so sorry, i had tears in my eyes when I first heard about your bad news and now I'm actually crying... Such a waste, my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

i find comfort in knowing that even though he was only in my life for 3 months he made those 3 months the most wonderful and happiest months of my life. There will never be another chi like him.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh no, I'm soo soo sorry to hear this. 

RIP little Toby. You will be missed xxxxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that Toby passed away, I never knew him but I feel your loss and this must be a very hard time for you.

Warm hugs to you and RIP Toby


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nic
i'm so so sorry for your loss, please give your partner and kids and you a massive hug from me, abi and daisy we are sending all our thoughts down under and hope that time heals your pain.
rip little man x x x


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Poor little toby, You will be missed so much!
May you forever run in the fields of heaven, 
I feel so sorry for you all! It is the worst thing to happen! Oh I feel like crying I know the pain that you are going through! Big hugs to you


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. How awful for you I can't imagine what you guys are going through with this. I hope that you are all ok x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

How sad im so sorry for you & your children Youre in our thoughtsx


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Cherish the memories of your wonderful little Toby. (((Hugs))) to your whole family.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh my god I'm so so sorry. But as you said you were both lucky to have found each other in his far too short life. You gave him a wonderful home and he knew love and that is what is important.

RIP beautiful sweet Toby


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear this. At least toby had you, had wonderful memories with you when he's alive. He'll be a little angel in heaven now. God Bless.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

So sorry Nic. My sincere condolences to you and the family. He was a really beautiful spirited wee dog. I really liked getting to know him on this board. Seeing his little adventures in the pix you posted always made me smile.

He was well loved and will be missed and remembered by many.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

sorry if I missed this but how did they get parvo?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry and my heart breaks for you. I will say a prayer for your family and one especially for little Toby. I'm so so so sorry. Remember that its ok to cry. :-/


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> sorry if I missed this but how did they get parvo?


It was going around the town..many cases of it. They had heard about it at the vet the last week or so. It seems to have been pandemic where they live.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I am *so* sorry... I don't know what to even say :-( I am praying for Roxy's recovery and your family's grief.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

rubia said:


> It was going around the town..many cases of it. They had heard about it at the vet the last week or so. It seems to have been pandemic where they live.


It is a huge pandemic in our town at the moment. There was an article in the newspaper today that there have been 14 dogs pass away since the 13th of april 2010 that are known of. From what the article said it is some type of Parvo that has mutated and has even infected dogs that have had all their shots. Alot of larger dogs are pulling through. But it's the little ones who aren't making it (like my lil man Toby) as their hearts just can't take it and stop.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh my that is just horrible 
I'm sorry for you and everyone else going through this :'(


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news xx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

rubia said:


> It was going around the town..many cases of it. They had heard about it at the vet the last week or so. It seems to have been pandemic where they live.


Where I live a town over it is rife. It was in the local paper. So can it just be transferred to your home on a person? Not just by the dogs going out? Mine are boostered but I'm just curious. It's so shocking


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

sookey said:


> It is a huge pandemic in our town at the moment. There was an article in the newspaper today that there have been 14 dogs pass away since the 13th of april 2010 that are known of. From what the article said it is some type of Parvo that has mutated and has even infected dogs that have had all their shots. Alot of larger dogs are pulling through. But it's the little ones who aren't making it (like my lil man Toby) as their hearts just can't take it and stop.


It's the same near me. It's been in the local paper the amount of dogs that have died from it. It's shocking.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know the regular strain of Parvo can definately be transmitted by stepping on it and bringing into your home. My vet uses the rubber shoes so he can sanitize them when coming home from work. It is very contagious, I am not sure about the new strain but I am betting it can be and would be safe than sorry. I would stay away from dogs, dog populated areas and clean my shoes every night and leave them outsied. I have heard some articles that believe Parvo is airborn but I dont think it has ever been proven? 

Yes the new strain here in US can affect dogs that are older and have had all immunizations for it :-(


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Yes the new strain here in US can affect dogs that are older and have had all immunizations for it :-(


my god really! That's so scary


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> my god really! That's so scary


I know..it is horrible. I did wash my floors in Clorox this week.... I don't know why..but it made me feel a bit better.

I really want the kids to not wear shoes in the house either. So tonight darling boy some in in baseball cleats--ugh !!

Parvo is a nightmare.


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

That is such sad sad news. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG! oh no  the last time i was on he was doing ok...oh, so sorry for the loss.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.Sending healing prayers up for you and your family.


----------

